
Show HN: A really addictive way to read /r/todayilearned - bwm
https://polyfact.co?hn3
======
wingerlang
I really dislike how TIL is cramped with "stories". For example in your
screenshots there is a story about two twins doing the same thing. Like it is
interesting, but how is this a "fact" worth learning? It's the reason I
unsubscribed from the subreddit. Just venting I guess.

The app looks nice although I haven't tried it. It's nice that you support
lower versions of iOS (I'm using iOS 9).

The cards are kinda tall, seems like it would look kinda ugly on larger
devices when there is a low amount of text.

------
gibsjose
I really like the concept. One small improvement I would recommend is to allow
cards to be swiped in any direction, specifically up or down. Depending on how
you are holding your device, it can feel more natural to swipe up to discard,
for example.

------
skun
Another great way to consume it (and this is what I do) is the todayilearned
bot for telegram ([https://t.me/todayilearned](https://t.me/todayilearned)).

Not sure if it takes from /r/todayilearned though?

------
adora
This is great. TIL notifications are my favorite thing about the Reddit app
(right behind /r/explainlikeimfive). So my only suggestion is to add
notifications for new, trending ones.

------
johndoe90
Oh, I had the same idea for a long time, but haven't ever came around making
it real. Although I wanted to make it for android, not iOS.

Good luck with your app, guys.

------
josefdlange
The card swipe interaction isn't feeling good to me. Feels like it needs
improvement. More than 50% of swipes don't work...

------
cyberjunkie
I loved the Reddit AMA app. I don't know why they decided to kill it. I
would've liked your app on my Android device!

------
markerrj
It’s pretty fun and I like it.

One issue: if I flick a card away very slowly, it’s pretty annoying how long
it takes to float away.

I’d suggest a minimum velocity...

~~~
markerrj
Also, I’ve had slow moving cards get stuck...

[https://imgur.com/a/0trny](https://imgur.com/a/0trny)

------
sdsk8
There is a web app for that? i don't like the reddit interface.

------
gfiorav
Make a widget and a dark theme

